# Registering a mini donkey, questions



## stormy (Oct 12, 2009)

Heard the registry was closed, is this true? Just purchased a Jenny that is registered and bred. Do I need a breeders certificate to register the baby next year? Used to mini horses...not sure what I need for donkeys.

I also have two very handsome Jennies about 33 and 35" and was wondering if they can still be registered? Much better animals then the registered Jenny I just brought home!


----------



## minimule (Oct 14, 2009)

Best bet is to check with Leah at ADMS. www.lovelongears.com. She can tell you if it's closed or not.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Oct 14, 2009)

I just heard that all new registered donkeys have to be micro-chipped!


----------

